# [H-PvE]Kargath SW 3/6 - OdV sucht..!



## Dukus (19. April 2008)

Wir, die Gilde Orden der Verdammnis (Kargath - PvE) suchen zur Verstärkungung unseres Raids noch: 

Warlock ( Destro ) 
Shami ( Melee ) 
Shami ( Heal ) 
Rogue 
Hunter 
Druide ( Feral ) 
Magier 
Priest ( Shadow )

Vorraussetzungen: 

Da mit 2.4 die Questkeys wegfallen, sollte wenigstens PvE Ehrfahrung vorhanden sein wie z.B. SSC, TK, MH oder BT. 


Equip: 

- Volles Epic-Gear mind. T5/T6 ! 

Zeit: 

- du solltest in der Regel 4-5x die Woche von von 19:000Uhr bis 23:00Uhr (manchmal auch etwas länger) Zeit zum raiden haben 
- darüber hinaus ausreichend Zeit zum Pots farmen 
- Zeit für eventuelle Resibeschaffungen + Heroicmarken + Vorquests (alles ausserhalb der Raidzeiten) 

Momentane Raidtermine: 

- Mo bis Do 1900 bis 2300 
- So 1800 bis 2300 

Personal Skills: 

- Laufencounter sollten dir keine Schwierigkeiten bereiten 
- du benutzt gefarmte Pots und hast sie nicht nur als Deko im Inventar 
- du informierst dich selbstständig über neue Encounter, sowie über aktuelle Patches, Content oder was sich sonst mit WoW beschäftigt 
- du solltest Kritikfähig sein und im TS auch den Mund aufmachen können 
- du bist stets motiviert im Raid; Sowohl bei neuen Encountern als auch beim Abfarmen der alten Encounter 

Misc: 

- Raidtaugliche PvE Skillung ist absolute Pflicht 
- Arsenallink mit eurem PvE-Equip in der Bewerbung angeben 
- Link zur Armory eures Main-Chars - BEWERBER: bitte mit Raidequip ausloggen, sonst kriegen wir nur Mist angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was der Orden bietet! 

- Aktive Community mit Forum 
- Ausgewogenes DKP-System (an dem wir ständig feilen) 
- TS-Server 
- Regelmässige Raids (4-5x die Woche!) 
- Ein Hochmotiviertes Raidteam 
- Raiderfahrung seit über 2 Jahren 
- natürlich unterstützung in allen WoW-Fragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Raidstatus: 

- Kara: Clear 
- Gruuls Lair: Clear 
- Maghteridon: Down 
- SSC: Clear 
- TK: Clear 
- MH: Clear 
- BT: Clear 
- Sunwell: Kalecgos,Brutallus,Felmyst.... 

Macht euch bewusst wo ihr euch bewerbt. Wir suchen keine Gelegenheitszocker sondern Spieler mit Erfahrung, Skill und Equip. 
Erfüllt möglichst alle genannten Punkte. Treffen mehrere Punkte nicht auf euch zu spart uns und euch viel Arbeit und lasst die Bewerbung sein. 

Bewerben könnt Ihr Euch unter http://www.odv-gaming.com 
Oder Ihr wendet Euch "ingame" an Bigdaddy, Duglum, Frantic, Nerd oder an mich ( Astalia ). 

Gruss


----------



## Dukus (20. April 2008)

pump 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukus (22. April 2008)

push


----------



## Dukus (24. April 2008)

push


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (26. April 2008)

Schon jmd gemeldet?^^


----------



## Dukus (23. Mai 2008)

Raidstatus-update
und wir suchen wieder paar neulinge..

Paladin ( Holy )
Shami ( Resto )
Shadowpriest
Jäger

und ja wir haben welche gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukus (29. Mai 2008)

Felmyst fast down... Palas gesucht !


----------



## Dukus (30. Juni 2008)

wir suchen wieder verstärkt Member

Warlock ( Destro ) 
Shami ( Melee ) 
Shami ( Heal ) 
Rogue 
Hunter 
Druide ( Feral ) 
Magier 
Priest ( Shadow )


----------



## Dukus (1. Juli 2008)

pump


----------



## Dukus (24. Juli 2008)

pump

suchen:

Druide
Hexenmeister
Jäger
Krieger
Magier
Paladin
Priester
Schamane
Schamane
Schurke


----------



## LifeisPain (24. Juli 2008)

T5/T6 equipt? oO
Seid ihr eigentlich normal?
Leute die kaum in den hohen Instanzen waren aber gerne mal rein würden nehmt ihr so jede Chance!
Hauptsache die Spieler sind gut, das equipt kommt dann noch.


----------

